# Not seeing PyTivo Push menu



## pizzaslut (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello,

Just installed PyTivo Push today and I can't seem to get the menu to show in //localhost:9032 where I need to select my share folder. 

//localhost:9032 gives me Web Config, ToGo, and the name of my shared drive but I don't see where to setup the Py Push folder. 

When I go into the Push GUI I am able to get the service running successfully.

auto_push service is installed: STATUS=RUNNING

I've tried doing soft reset of PyTivo. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. 

-pizza


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Make sure to enter without the parentheses

tivo_username = [your Tivo username] 
tivo_password = [your Tivo password]

under the server section of your config file in order to enable the push functionality


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 12, 2010)

ajayabb said:


> Make sure to enter without the parentheses
> 
> tivo_username = [your Tivo username]
> tivo_password = [your Tivo password]
> ...


When I go into //localhost:9032 under User Defined Settings I have the tivo_password and tivo_username fields and they are populated with the correct information.

I do not see that information in my pyTivo.conf.dist notepad file though. I did a text search and nothing came back. Right now that file is one big paragraph. Do I just need to insert these values any place under the server heading?

****EDIT***

Okay, so I added in my user name and password but still do not see where to designate my push folder. Here is the status from my Push Log and the GUI.

auto_push service is installed: STATUS=START_PENDING
Processing...
Processing...
Processing...

^^^^^
2010_10_11_13:05:31 STARTING UP
2010_10_11_13:05:31 AUTO WATCH STARTED FOR SHARES:
2010_10_11_13:05:31 share=MyMovies path=/home/armooo/Videos tivo=MADA-TIVO


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Can you post your config txt file so the folks like WMcbrine and Rdian06 can chime in and help


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 12, 2010)

Sure...

# This is an example config file, showing all the options. You probably 
# won't need most of them. Your working config file will be named 
# "pyTivo.conf". '#' starts a comment. It is recommended that
# that you use the Web Administration tool to modify pyTivo.conf after
# you get pyTivo up and running. You can access the tool by pointing your
# browser to //localhost:9032/

# Web administration. enable this section to use the web configuration feature.
[Admin]
type=admin

[Server]
port=9032

#

tivo_username = ####@gmail.com 
tivo_password = ####

Full path to ffmpeg including filename
# For windows: ffmpeg=c:\Program Files\pyTivo\bin\ffmpeg.exe
# For linux: ffmpeg=/usr/bin/ffmpeg
#ffmpeg=c:\Program Files\pyTivo\bin\ffmpeg.exe
ffmpeg=/usr/bin/ffmpeg

# Setting this to True will log more ouput for debugging purposes.
#debug=False

# Max video bitrate, default 30000k
# sets ffmpeg -maxrate setting to minimize bitrate peak playback issues.
# mpegs with video bitrate above this setting will also be transcoded.
#MAX_VIDEO_BR=17408k

# Audio bit-rate, defaults to 192K for S2, 384K for S3/HD
#audio_br=320K

# Video bit-rate, defaults to 4096K for S2, 8192K for S3/HD
#video_br=12Mi

# Beacon broadcast address(es)
# The default is 255.255.255.255, but on some multihomed machines you 
# may need to specify the subnet broadcast address(es) of your Tivo 
# boxes. You can also specify "listen" to listen for direct connection 
# attempts on port 2190, for use with the "Manually add a server..." 
# function. (And if you set beacon to listen _only_, it turns off 
# broadcasts.)
#beacon=192.168.1.255 listen

# Output Pixel Width:
# Width, defaults to 544 for S2, 1280 for S3/HD
# Height, defaults to 480 for S2, 720 for S3/HD
# Valid widths: [S3/HD = 1920, 1440, 1280], [S2/S3/HD = 720, 704, 544, 480, 352]
# Valid heights: [S3/HD = 1080, 720], [S2/S3/HD = 480]
#width=1280
#height=720
#ffmpeg_tmpl=%(video_codec)s %(video_fps)s %(video_br)s %(max_video_br)s %(buff_size)s %(aspect_ratio)s %(audio_br)s %(audio_fr)s %(audio_ch)s %(audio_codec)s %(ffmpeg_pram)s %(format)s

# Per tivo options
# section named _tivo_TSN with the tsn in all caps
#[_tivo_00000DEADBEEF]

# If you want to use 16:9 or 4:3 on this tivo
#aspect169=true

#width=1440
#height=720
#audio_br=320K
#video_br=12Mi
#ffmpeg_tmpl=%(video_codec)s %(video_fps)s %(video_br)s %(max_video_br)s %(buff_size)s %(aspect_ratio)s %(audio_br)s %(audio_fr)s %(audio_ch)s %(audio_codec)s %(ffmpeg_pram)s %(format)s

#[_tivo_HD]
# section for default video options applicable to all HD TiVos
# see pyTivo Web Configuration for all available settings

#[_tivo_SD]
# section for default video options applicable to all SD TiVos
# see pyTivo Web Configuration for all available settings

[MyMovies]
# Type can be 'video', 'music', or 'photo'
type=video

# Path is the full path to your files (No trailing slash needed)
# For windows: path=c:\videos
# For linux: path=/media
path=/home/armooo/Videos

# You can have more than one share
#[MyTelevision]
#type=video
#path=d:\television


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

pyTivo.conf.dist is the sample configuration file ... pyTivo doesn't look at it. It's looking at just pyTivo.conf. Can you post that file instead?

Mine, for example, looks like this:


```
[Video Library]
type = video
path = /mnt/media/Video
force_alpha = true
precache = true

[Server]
tivo_password = xxxxxx
tivo_username = xxxxxx
tivo_mak = xxxxxx
ffmpeg = /usr/bin/ffmpeg
tivodecode = /usr/local/bin/tivodecode
tdcat = /usr/local/bin/tdcat
togo_path = /mnt/media/downloads/
port = 9032
```
Also, make sure you running a current version of pyTivo. Are you running on Windows or Linux?


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

My config looks like this. I guess they can be different settings

[loggers]
keys = root

[_tivo_SD]

[handler_console]
formatter = basicform
class = StreamHandler
args = (sys.stdout,)

[My Videos]
type = video
path = G:\FOR THE TIVO

[handlers]
keys = console,rotfile

[Server]
tivo_password = xxxxxxx
tivo_mak = xxxxxxxxxxxx
ffmpeg = C:\Program Files\pyTivo\bin\ffmpeg.exe
tivodecode = C:\Program Files\pyTivo\bin\TIVODECODE
tdcat = C:\Program Files\pyTivo\bin\tdcat
beacon = 192.168.1.102
togo_path = G:\FROM THE TIVO
tivo_username = xxxxxxxxxxx
port = 9032

[formatter_basicform]
format = %(asctime)s %(levelname)-5s %(name)s: %(message)s

[handler_rotfile]
formatter = basicform
class = handlers.RotatingFileHandler
args = ('C:\Users\Public\Documents\pyTivo\debug.log', 'a', 10485760, 5)

[_tivo_HD]
def isHDtivo(tsn): # tsn's of High Definition Tivo's
return bool(tsn and tsn[:3] in ['648', '652', '658', '663', '748', '746'])

[logger_root]
handlers = console,rotfile
level = DEBUG


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

caddyroger said:


> My config looks like this...


Why is this in there?:

```
def isHDtivo(tsn): # tsn's of High Definition Tivo's
return bool(tsn and tsn[:3] in ['648', '652', '658', '663', '748', '746'])
```


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 12, 2010)

I am running Windows 7 x64. 

I did a full search of my C: for a "pytivo.conf" and I don't have any file by that name. All I have is the pytivo.conf.dist file.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

That could be the problem. Make a copy of the .dist file and name it pyTivo.conf. Then change the settings according to your particular environment. I'm guessing you used the Windows Installer to install this, which I have no experience with since I run pyTivo on Linux and do all the install/configuration myself.


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 12, 2010)

windracer said:


> That could be the problem. Make a copy of the .dist file and name it pyTivo.conf. Then change the settings according to your particular environment. I'm guessing you used the Windows Installer to install this, which I have no experience with since I run pyTivo on Linux and do all the install/configuration myself.


Yes, I used the Windows installer. What file can I look to so I can get my current settings and just copy them to the new .conf config? I'd like to keep those because regular pytivo and streambaby are working great at the moment.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, weird, so pyTivo actually works but you can't find a pyTivo.conf file anywhere? I guess someone who's more familiar with pyTivo on Windows is going to have to chime in here as I'm not sure how that's working.


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 12, 2010)

windracer said:


> Ok, weird, so pyTivo actually works but you can't find a pyTivo.conf file anywhere? I guess someone who's more familiar with pyTivo on Windows is going to have to chime in here as I'm not sure how that's working.


Thank you for your help anyway.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

orangeboy said:


> Why is this in there?:
> 
> ```
> def isHDtivo(tsn): # tsn's of High Definition Tivo's
> ...


 I can not remember why I did. I read that some where to add for hd. Anyway the config file works very well for me now and do not want to change it. With my luck it will stop working. So if it works ok I am going try and fix it to fix. It took 3 people to help with getting this to work.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

pyTivo will not operate without a pyTivo.conf file. If you haven't found it, it's somewhere you didn't look. But I'm not a Windows guy, either, sorry.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

pizzaslut said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just installed PyTivo Push today and I can't seem to get the menu to show in //localhost:9032 where I need to select my share folder.
> 
> ...


What do you mean your Py Push folder? You state that going to the web interface shows you the shared drive, click on that and navigate to specific file you wish to push. Check the box next to the file you wish to push and then press the push to tivo button at the bottom of the list. The web interface just lists whatever pytivo shares you have configured. There are not seperate shares for push and pull.


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 12, 2010)

jcthorne said:


> What do you mean your Py Push folder? You state that going to the web interface shows you the shared drive, click on that and navigate to specific file you wish to push. Check the box next to the file you wish to push and then press the push to tivo button at the bottom of the list. The web interface just lists whatever pytivo shares you have configured. There are not seperate shares for push and pull.


By Py Push folder I mean the one I unzipped the program files too and have it running from.



wmcbrine said:


> pyTivo will not operate without a pyTivo.conf file. If you haven't found it, it's somewhere you didn't look. But I'm not a Windows guy, either, sorry.


Okay, I did a full search of C: and found the pytivo.conf located in - C:\Users\Public\Documents\pyTivo

Here are the contents.

[loggers]
keys = root

[_tivo_SD]

[handler_console]
formatter = basicform
class = StreamHandler
args = (sys.stdout,)

[handlers]
keys = console,rotfile

[Admin]
type = admin

[handler_rotfile]
formatter = basicform
class = handlers.RotatingFileHandler
args = ('C:\Users\Public\Documents\pyTivo\debug.log', 'a', 10485760, 5)

[Server]
ffmpeg = C:\Program Files\pyTivo\bin\ffmpeg.exe
temp = C:\Users\Public\Documents\pyTivo
tivo_username = ****@gmail.com
tivo_password = ****
port = 9032

[formatter_basicform]
format = %(asctime)s %(levelname)-5s %(name)s: %(message)s

[_tivo_HD]

[logger_root]
handlers = console,rotfile
level = DEBUG

[HTPC]
type = video
path = C:\MEDIA

[formatters]
keys = basicform

**** EDIT******

After pointing PyTivo Push to my actual config file I now get this in the log.

2010_10_12_07:35:31 AUTO WATCH STARTED FOR SHARES:
2010_10_12_07:35:31 share=MyMovies path=/home/armooo/Videos tivo=MADA-TIVO

How do I change the share location? I still don't see it listed in my //localhost:9032/


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

pizzaslut said:


> Here are the contents.


Again, I see a lot of stuff there that I have no idea what it does (you can see how simple my own conf file is from my post above), but the basics are there and seem to be correct (you don't need the [Admin] section anymore).

From what I can see, if you go to the pyTivo web interface, you should see a link called HTPC you can use to push files back to your TiVo. Like jcthorne said, you don't set up separate shares for push and pull.



pizzaslut said:


> After pointing PyTivo Push to my actual config file I now get this in the log.
> 
> 2010_10_12_07:35:31 AUTO WATCH STARTED FOR SHARES:
> 2010_10_12_07:35:31 share=MyMovies path=/home/armooo/Videos tivo=MADA-TIVO
> ...


It's clearly _not_ using the right config since it still shows /home/armoo in there, which is from the sample config file.


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 12, 2010)

windracer said:


> Again, I see a lot of stuff there that I have no idea what it does (you can see how simple my own conf file is from my post above), but the basics are there and seem to be correct (you don't need the [Admin] section anymore).
> 
> From what I can see, if you go to the pyTivo web interface, you should see a link called HTPC you can use to push files back to your TiVo. Like jcthorne said, you don't set up separate shares for push and pull.
> 
> It's clearly _not_ using the right config since it still shows /home/armoo in there, which is from the sample config file.


Okay, I now see what you mean by "send to tivo" in my HTPC link. I guess I wasn't drilling down far enough and was expecting it to show me a selected "push" folder in that menu.

So here is what's coming up in my log now. Where do I define the shares for push? I uninstalled the service and reinstalled and pointed it to the proper pytivo.conf.

2010_10_12_07:52:04 STARTING UP
2010_10_12_07:52:04 ERROR: There are currently no shares setup for auto push
2010_10_12_07:52:04 SHUTTING DOWN


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

pizzaslut said:


> Where do I define the shares for push?


Again, you don't define separate shares for push and pull. The share you define in pyTivo.conf (your HTPC share) is used for both.

Are you possibly trying to use this pytivo-auto-push utility? Because I see you've got that "auto-push" referenced in the log but I've never seen that before. If that's the case, this isn't a pyTivo problem really, but a problem with that add-on (which again, I have no experience with).


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 12, 2010)

windracer said:


> Again, you don't define separate shares for push and pull. The share you define in pyTivo.conf (your HTPC share) is used for both.
> 
> Are you possibly trying to use this pytivo-auto-push utility? Because I see you've got that "auto-push" referenced in the log but I've never seen that before. If that's the case, this isn't a pyTivo problem really, but a problem with that add-on (which again, I have no experience with).


Yep, that is the utility I am referencing. So I guess that Push is working since I see it under my share, but it's just the utility that is being buggy.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Let's be clear though ... you don't _need_ that extra utility for push. pyTivo already has push built-in. That utility seems to give you an "auto-push" feature so that pyTivo will automatically push files from a certain folder to your TiVo.

I would recommend getting normal push working first, before experimenting with that utility. Or, try posting in this thread (which I found via the Google Code site for pytivo-auto-push).


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 12, 2010)

windracer said:


> Let's be clear though ... you don't _need_ that extra utility for push. pyTivo already has push built-in. That utility seems to give you an "auto-push" feature so that pyTivo will automatically push files from a certain folder to your TiVo.
> 
> I would recommend getting normal push working first, before experimenting with that utility. Or, try posting in this thread (which I found via the Google Code site for pytivo-auto-push).


Looks like I got it to work, auto-push utility and all. I thank you kindly for your guidance and patience.

Lastly, earlier you mentioned that my config file was bloated. Are you running with the minimal settings and do you think if I copied yours and input my personal settings it would work?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't know what all that stuff about handlers and loggers and formatters is for ... maybe the Windows Installer put it there? All I know is my minimal configuration file works for me, YMMV. 

Glad you got it working.


----------



## pizzaslut (Aug 12, 2010)

windracer said:


> I don't know what all that stuff about handlers and loggers and formatters is for ... maybe the Windows Installer put it there? All I know is my minimal configuration file works for me, YMMV.
> 
> Glad you got it working.


Yeah, it may be best to let sleeping dogs lie. Pytivo works wonderfully the way it is and now I've got it automated with this little push utility. Thanks again for your help.


----------

